# Question Regarding Photography Career and Tattoos



## Hof8231 (May 29, 2014)

Hey all, as some of you know, I'm an aspiring professional sport photographer (NFL/MLB/NHL/etc.) but I also have tattoos that are only coverable by wearing long sleeves, which I would prefer not to do all the time. 

As of right now, I work for a professional indoor football team, and while they get decent attendance, they're obviously not as popular as teams in the above leagues. My question is, do any of you know or have any experience with how organizations such as these would look at tattoos on a potential photographer. A lot of people who I've worked with have said that they feel it actually makes me look more artistic, which I'm assuming is a good thing for people to think of a photographer, but they're not multi-million dollar organizations.

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this. Even commercial work that's not sports. Basically, working for a large organization.


----------



## slackercruster (May 29, 2014)

I see a lot of pros with tats on their legs and all over. I can't say about Football. Get a very thin mesh long sleeve if it is going to be an issue.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 29, 2014)

I also do t see why it would be an issue. Tons of the athletes themselves are covered in ink. I mean, there's an off chance the actual person who is in charge of hiring the photographer hates tattoos. If anything I would say cover them up for the interview part (if its a big shoot being nicely dressed anyways never hurts), then let em fly once you land the gig.


----------



## Hof8231 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I know I'm getting a little ahead of myself thinking about pro sports leagues already, but I just wanted to make sure they weren't "job stoppers." It's not like they're obscene or anything, and with the growing popularity of tattoos, I guess for the most part people are more accepting of them.


----------



## bratkinson (May 30, 2014)

Although it can be said that any job should go to the most qualified, best individual for that position, it doesn't always happen that way.  

Other than the issues of equal opportunity employment laws being oft violated without any indication of such, there are a myriad of other reasons an otherwise qualified individual may not get the position desired.  My father (1915-1998) was in a hiring/firing management position most of his career and told me numerous times he would never hire someone with long hair or a beard, regardless of their qualifications.  In my own past experience as a landlord, I wouldn't rent to someone who reeked of smoke as smokers burn holes in carpets, coat the walls with nicotine, etc.  I also drove by an applicants' current residence and if it looked shabby or had a million kids toys out front, they didn't get the apartment.  And that was 30+ years ago already.

In short, there can be any of a number of lawful reasons for someone not getting a job they probably should have.  It could be anything from the manager doesn't want someone older/younger/more talented than he/she is working for them to they don't like the way you comb your hair.  Having tattoos these days is common enough that it shouldn't cause the person doing the hiring to be concerned.  But none of us are in professional sports (that I am aware of) and these days, athletes WITH tattoos can be more 'stronger appearing' and get the job over someone without tattoos.  Go figure.


----------



## IzzieK (May 30, 2014)

As Stig said above, *dress for success*. As simple as that. If you think your tattoes will be a deterrent to the job you are looking for, ANY job you are looking for, cover it up. It will only be for a short period of time anyway...


----------



## sscarmack (May 30, 2014)

My tattoos have only brought up positive conversations. (I'm not a full time professional though)

I get compliments and asked a ton of questions, who did the work, what are your plans, etc. Never have I had someone say I looked unprofessional and should cover up.


I say, show em what you got and don't hesitate. 


This photo was on my old business cards. My theory is, it sets my apart from the rest and they will remember me bc of my tats. Whether good or bad, they will remember me haha


----------



## Steve5D (May 30, 2014)

A friend of mine is the team photographer for a professional sports franchise. I posed this question to him last night.

First, he said we shouldn't make the mistake of comparing what players do to what we do. It's like comparing what you get to do to what the President gets to do. He gets to do more because he's the President. The players get to have tattoos because they're players.

Second, while he said that it would be up to each individual franchise, he did indicate that the "big four" (NFL, MLB, NBA and NHL) tend to be a bit on the conservative side...


----------



## Hof8231 (May 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies, and thank you again Steve for contacting your friend! As stated, I'm thinking way ahead in the future here, I'm just a photographer for a small indoor team right now, but ideally I would like to shoot professional sports for a living.

Here is where I get way too open and honest for most people:
Honestly, I never intended to get tattoos that couldn't be covered up by short sleeves and jeans. Not that I have anything against visible tattoos, but for a long time I was under the illusion that my dream job was in marketing for some business where people all drive Audis/BMWs/Mercedes and have houses bigger than most schools. Thankfully, I strayed away from that. I got the tattoos to cover up the after-effects of a quite violent suicide attempt involving a gun. It left my face and mouth in pretty bad shape (go figure.) I had to have bone, skin, blood vessels, etc. taken from my forearm to fix my mouth. I was left with a really, really nasty scar and I figured tattoos would look better than the scar.


----------

